# Lost Passport with Valid UAE resident



## expat467 (May 22, 2017)

Good Evening Expats,

My brother and his family were holidaying in Indonesia, and unfortunately their passport got stolen from the hotel they were staying which has/had valid UAE resident Visa.

Police complaint has been filed and they have received temporary passport from the Indian Embassy . My question is how can they get their UAE Visa stamped ? Where can I get any information about the process.

Any guidance will be really appreciated.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

expat467 said:


> Good Evening Expats,
> 
> My brother and his family were holidaying in Indonesia, and unfortunately their passport got stolen from the hotel they were staying which has/had valid UAE resident Visa.
> 
> ...


What to do When: Your passport is lost and UAE residence visa needs reissue - Emirates 24|7

One of my neighbors daughter also lost her passport recently in India. I will let you know the process soon.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

expat467 said:


> Good Evening Expats,
> 
> My brother and his family were holidaying in Indonesia, and unfortunately their passport got stolen from the hotel they were staying which has/had valid UAE resident Visa.
> 
> ...



Has he called his employer? He will need to do that so they can call the relevant authority


----------

